# Help: Quick Questions/Opinion



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Making this I hope it works. There are many times I have question either music or just about things in general that do not deserve a thread of their own. I also get much DMs (appreciated) asking similar small question eg, “What is it like to live in Berlin?”. 

So feel free to ask a quick question here or for one’s opinon on whatever you like. If the thread works well hopefully it will get sticky...


----------

